# Advice on Chances



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, my city just recently sent out cards and I received one. They are hiring 10 permanent reserve officers and I am currently ranked 17. I scored a 10 and am a resident of the city, and there are maybe 4 non-vet civilians ahead of me because my last name starts with J. Will every vet ahead of me get hired or will the interview, background, and psych be strong determinants? I also think that some people may be turned off by the reserve status if they already have steady full-time jobs. I am 24, never had a ticket, nor brush with the law, never used drugs, never even drank. I consider myself one of the most honest and trustworthy people I know and even although my degree when I graduate in 6-9 months will be in business, I have made a career in LE my number 1 objective. Would I have a good chance if I lay it all on the line and interview well? I know politics always play a part in these decisions but I just hope to get a fair chance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Sign the card and hope for the best. Some might not even sign the card, some might flunk the background, psych and interview bad. Just give an honest interview.


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank-you for the input, would you happen to know how tight they are on background checks? I know a few people on the list and although they scored high, they screwed around a lot in high school. I feel that in this area I have it down cold, unless something is made up. I am in decent financial standing, all debt school related, no tickets, violations, past history of abuse, etc. I have written down all of the things that best describe my character as well as answers to the most popular oral board questions. I think others may take this for granted, but I surely will not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

As OCKS said sign the list, fill out the background packet honestly & completely, be honest in your interviews, and hope for the best. You have no control over what happens to the other candidates, only what happens to you. Under no circumstances should you attempt to torpedo someone else, that would display very poor character.

Good luck!


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh believe me, I am not a name-caller/dropper nor would I ruin anyone's reputation. Also, it has been 6 years since I've seen those people, just sizing myself up to give myself some hope. Also, when going to city hall to sign the list, would you recommend a suit? I was planning on it but would rather have advice from people who have already done it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

AdamJ1984 said:


> Oh believe me, I am not a name-caller/dropper nor would I ruin anyone's reputation. Also, it has been 6 years since I've seen those people, just sizing myself up to give myself some hope. Also, when going to city hall to sign the list, would you recommend a suit? I was planning on it but would rather have advice from people who have already done it.


Signing the list is usually a very informal thing which takes about 30 seconds, but you never know if the personnel director might invite you into their office for a chat, so I would recommend dressing appropriately as if you were going to be interviewed. No one will think any less of you for over-dressing, but going in shorts and a t-shirt could come back to bite you later. You can always take the tie off as soon as you leave the office.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

AdamJ1984 said:


> Oh believe me, I am not a name-caller/dropper nor would I ruin anyone's reputation. Also, it has been 6 years since I've seen those people, just sizing myself up to give myself some hope. Also, when going to city hall to sign the list, would you recommend a suit? I was planning on it but would rather have advice from people who have already done it.


I was once told by an Detective that conducts BIs that no matter what you are doing in the process (i.e. signing the card, going to the Town Hall, etc.) to make sure that you wear a suit...it shows that you are serious about wanting the job.

As a BI, I look at what candidates are wearing when they come to pick up their application packets...and it is true I was more interested in the candidate(s) that came dressed professionally then the candidate(s) that did not. Even when I sit down with the candidate(s) to discuss their application...I make notes on EVERTHING!!! I had a candidate that came dressed in a running suit for their Background Interview. I was like you have got to be kidding me...so take it for what it is worth.

Good luck...


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Badgebunny, I have to turn in my application to the Detective Division Commander at the station, would you recommend the suit for this situation as well? Does anyone know specifically what happens when I turn the application in? When I went to sign the list, I was met by a plain clothes detective who just checked my license and gave me the binder. About a 30 second ordeal like mentioned above. Will this be pretty much the same or will I actually talk with someone? I know it may be different for every agency, but I want to be as mentally prepared as possible at all stages.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

AdamJ1984 said:


> Badgebunny, I have to turn in my application to the Detective Division Commander at the station, would you recommend the suit for this situation as well? Does anyone know specifically what happens when I turn the application in? When I went to sign the list, I was met by a plain clothes detective who just checked my license and gave me the binder. About a 30 second ordeal like mentioned above. Will this be pretty much the same or will I actually talk with someone? I know it may be different for every agency, but I want to be as mentally prepared as possible at all stages.


When I turned in my packet I had a very brief "interview" with one of the background investigators; it wasn't an "official" interview, more a chance to make sure the packet was complete but I was still glad I dressed appropriately.


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank-you Delta, that is what I was guessing. I just want them to realize they are dealing with a professional individual. I can only wonder some of the people who take this situation for granted.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

AdamJ1984 said:


> Badgebunny, I have to turn in my application to the Detective Division Commander at the station, would you recommend the suit for this situation as well? Does anyone know specifically what happens when I turn the application in? When I went to sign the list, I was met by a plain clothes detective who just checked my license and gave me the binder. About a 30 second ordeal like mentioned above. Will this be pretty much the same or will I actually talk with someone? I know it may be different for every agency, but I want to be as mentally prepared as possible at all stages.


Check your PMs


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well I just came home from turning in the application packet. I went all suited up and although it was litterly a football handoff, I felt good about looking good. There happened to be another applicant when I was there and was stunned with what I was wearing. He had on, like someone mentioned, tee shirt and shorts, and told me I didn't have to come dressed up like that, only for the interview. What then made his comment less valid was when he told me he's done this a "ton" of times and it wasn't neccessary. I then thought to myself, maybe there's a reason why you've done this a ton of times and haven't earned a spot yet. Well, again, thanks for the advice and if I have any more questions, you can bet I'll ask them here.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

keep us posted


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

A little update, passed in all required information to hear today from a friend that he got a card as well, he scored an 8 and is a non-veteran resident. The formula that I have seen on these boards of 2n+1 must be different because now we have about 100 people for 10 reserve spots. Maybe it pertains to full-time instead. You can say I am less than happy knowing that there are even more now in the hunt. Would you think this resulted from the first batch not having a significant amount of signee's?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not trying to be a jerk or bring you down, BUT....The new banding system allows for MORE politics.....as they can call entire bands, rather than the 2n+1 system they had before....

So if someone in that 100 gets the job over you and they were # 100, and you were # 1.....there is no by-pass.....The new CS list situation sucks.....so hope you have SOME connections....otherwise good luck...


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank-you for the encouragement Foxy. I just wasn't sure about the format they used for band scoring. I am going in with normal expectations for if something happens, I'll be happy, if not, it will only make me stronger and more eager to seek other alternatives.


----------



## RookiePO (Jul 16, 2006)

*AdamJ1984 Good Luck*

The City is looking to hire 10 permanent reserve officers. I signed the list and drop my application to the Detective Division Commander at the station yesterday. I went with my ABU both times since I was working on base. I want this job VERY BAD. At this point it's in God hands.

Integrity First
Service Before Self 
Excellence in All We Do


----------



## RookiePO (Jul 16, 2006)

*AdamJ1984 Good Luck*

The City is looking to hire 10 permanent reserve officers. I signed the list and drop my application to the Detective Division Commander at the station yesterday. I went with my ABU both times since I was working on base. I want this job VERY BAD. At this point it's in God hands.

Integrity First
Service Before Self 
Excellence in All We Do


----------

